# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Kush eshte NJERIU

## deshmuesi

Nuk e di se cfar pergjigje do te jepnit, nese dikush do tju drejtonte peyetjen: Kush eshte Njeriu?
 Njeriu eshte nje qenie qe e ka  krejt te veshtire, per te mos thene te pamundur, qe te njohe thelbin e qenies se tij. Mbase dikujt, konkluzioni ne te cilin une dal, mund ti duket  jo i drejte,  por kjo eshte mese e vertete. Njeriu ka arritur qe te eksploroje ne shume fusha te panjohura dikur per te. Po asnjehere nuk ka arritur qe te shohe dhe te eksploroje thelle ne qenie te tij, per te ditur se , "kush eshte Njeriu".
 Shume njerez arijne te pranojne se gabojne, prandaj eshte dhe thenia: Cdo njeri gabon.  Duhet thene se,  kete konkluzion  ata  e nxjerin  si rezultat i veprimeve te gabuar qe ata kryejne per gjate jetes se tyre, por gjithmone pa e ditur arsyen apo "fillesen", se, kush i con dhe i ysht per  te kryer  gabimin. Ne mjaft raste ne gabojme, edhe pse e dime qe ky veprim apo ai mendim eshte i gabuar. Por pyetja eshte: perse jemi kaq te dobet, sa qe gabojme edhe kur e dime se kjo apo ajo gje eshte  gabuar?  
 Ne radhe te pare, kjo na con ne perfundimin   se, gabimi qe ne kryejeme, e ka nje "BURIM", prej te cilit ai vjen tek ne. 
 Dhe  ne radhe te dyte, kjo deshmon se  ne jemi te "DOBET " per te ndalur kete mendim apo veprim te gabuar.  Pra duke u nisur thjesht vetem nga keto dy arsyetime, dal ne perfundimin se, NJERIU eshte nen nje pushtet, te cilit ai i bindet si nje skllav i neneshtruar. Atehere normalisht lind pyetja: Kush eshte NJERIU, dhe cfar fshihet ne thelb te tij?

 Azgje nuk mund te zbulohet, pa zbulesen e Krijuesit. 
 Njerez te ndryshem, qe nga ata intelektuale e deri ne ata te zakonshmit,  librin e bibles, e kane pare me nje mosperfillje, apo me nje  perbuzje te pavlere. Per ta ky liber, mbetet thjesht nje liber krejt pa vlera intelektuale,  ku simbas tyre,  ju sherben vetem nje pjese njerzish me mendesi te cunguara. Me kujtohet nje miku im, te cilit  po i lexoja librin e zanafilles, dhe ku desha ti tregoja se si Krijuesi e krijoi NJERIUN e pare, dhe gjith boten ne te cilen ne jetojme.   Pasi digjoi disa reshta ma tha:  Vertet ti i beson keto gjera te cilat nuk jane gje tjeter, vecse sajesa te mentalitetit te njeriut te lashte. 

 Menyren se si Perendia na e tregon fillimin e jetes ne toke,  eshte shume e thjeshte. Problemi me kundershtaret eshte se, ne vend qe ata te fokusohen ne qellimin e shkrimit, per te mesuar te VERTETEN, fokusohen ne menyren se si Perendia e ben kete rrefim ne biblen e Tij. Pikerisht ky foksuim i gabuar, ben qe ata te humbasin te vetemen mundesi, qe Krijuesi  na rrefen per te VERTETEN.  Por le te hyjme tek libri i Zanafilles, dhe te shohim se kush eshte NJERIU.
 Pasi Perendia krijoi gjithshka, atehere Ai krijoi dhe NJERIUN, dhe bibla thote se,  Ai e krijoi ate nga elementet e tokes, duke i fryre nje fryme jete nga vrimat e hundes. Pra keshtu NJERIU u be nje qenie e GJALLE.  Por ketu lind nje peytje: 
   Cfar ishte NJERIU per Perendine?
 Myslimanet besojne se NJERIU ne Eden, Adami dhe Eva,  ishin bij te  Zotit. Po keshtu ka dhe plot te krishtere, te cilet mendojne keshtu.  Fakti qe kemi perpara na tregon se NJERIU ne Eden, nuk lindi nga Zoti, por u krijua nga Zoti, dhe mardhena e NJERIUT me Perendine, ishin mardhene midis Krijuesit dhe krijeses. Te jesh bir do te thote qe te vish permes lindjes. Njohja e ketij fakti eshte shume e rendesishme, sepse na ndihmon qe te njohim ne thelb qeniene tone.
 Ne Eden, Perendia e urdheroi NJERIUN, qe te mos Hante nga pema qe kishte frytin e njohjes te se keqes dhe te se mires, sepse me ta ngrene do te vdiste.  NJERIU me tu vendosur perballe PROVES, nuk arriti qe ta mbante urdherin e Perendise. Njeriu  ra PREH e Ginjeshtres se satanit, i cili ishte kundershtar i Perendise.  Persa i perket ketij veprimi te NJERIUT  ne Eden, ka plot mendime, ku disa thone se, Njeriu u be bashkepuntor me Satanin, gje qe per mua nuk eshte e vertete.  A mund te bashkepunosh ne dem te vetvetes? Nuk mendoj se dikush eshte gati te bashekpunoje me dike, per ti bere varrin vetes.  Pyetja tjeter eshte: A e dinte NJERIU i pare ne  Eden, se cfar kuptimi kishte fjala VDEKJE,  mbasi askush nuk  kishte vdekur para tij, ne menyre qe ai ta dinte se cdo te thote Vdekje? 
 Pare ne kete kendveshtrim, dal ne konkluzionin se, Njeriu i pare ne Eden, ishte VIKTIME dhe jobashkepuntor i satanit. Adami dhe Eva e ndjene plotesisht kuptimin e fjales VDEKJE,se pari,  kur ata dolen nga Edeni, dmth kur ata u LARGUAN perjetesisht nga prania e Perendise. dhe se dyti, kur biri i tyre Abel vdiq nga vrasja e Kainit. Pra ky ishte ballafaqimi i pare  i tyre me VDEKJEN, per te cilin Perendia ja u  paratha qysh ne Eden, per te mos ngrene frutin e ndaluar. 
 Por a mund te justifikohet NJERIU  para Perendise, per veprimin e tij ne Eden?

----------


## deshmuesi

Kur Perendia e kerkoi Adamin ne Eden, per here te pare NJERIU u fsheh nga prania e Zotit.   Por cfar ndodhi me Njeriun, dhe perse ai per here te pare pati FRIKE te afrohet ne prani te Perendise?
 Pikerisht ketu , mendoj une,  per here te pare Njeriu filloi te mos ndjehet mire ne prani te Zotit, duke ju shmangur bashkesise  me Te. Perse valle i gjithe ky ndryshim tek Njeriu? 
 Njerzit kur lexojne librin e zanafilles, e shohin Adamin, si nje person individual, i cili nuk ka aspak lidhje me ta.  Pra nuk e kuptojne  dhe nuk e pranojne se, veprimi i Adamit, nuk ishte gje tjeter, vecse nje realizim i lirise dhe  vullentit mbare njerzor.  Mbase dikush thote: Po si mund te jete i tille, kur ende kombet nuk kishin erdhur ne ekzistence, dhe perzgjedhja e Adamit, kishte te bente personalisht me personin e tij? 
 Mendoj se ketu ka dicka qe duhet sqaruar drejt, si dhe duhet te kuptohet nga te gjithe. Perendia permes librit te zanafilles na tregon se, GJITHSHKA u krijua ne gjashte dite. Por dikush pyet: po mire, dhe une ne ate kohe jam krijuar, pasi qysh atehere ka kaluar pothuajse reth dhjete mije vejt, dhe une jam pothuajse tridhjet vejc? 
 Perderisa Perendia na tregon se diten e shtate Ai pushoi nga cdo krijim, kjo tregon se, ky cikel krijues perfundoi brenda gjashte diteve.   Ky fakt na deshmon dhe na bind se, "NE", dmth  mbare njerzimi, ishim "BRENDA" Adamit, dhe ishim pjese e perzgjedhjes, vullnetit dhe verpim te tij, ndaj mosbindjes se urdherit te Perendise.  Kjo eshte njesoj si nje "fare" e molles se eger, te cilen kur e mbjellim,  marim te njetin frut dhe te njejten fare te eger. Pra, sa here qe ti mbjellim farat qe u perfituan nga fara e pare, ato do te jane gjithmone njesoj ne thelb dhe ne origjine, dmth te egra. Prandaj Adami eshte "fara" e pare, dhe gjithshka qe del prej saj, nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse Adam. Pra ne trashegojme GJITHSHKA prej Adamit, sepse vijem prej tij duke qene pjese e tij. 

Por kush ishte Adami dhe cfar ndodhi me te ne Eden.
  Vete fjala Adam, do te thote NJERI. Ky fakt me con ne perfundimin se, ashtu sic ishte Adami, po keshtu jam edhe une. Ne te njejten pozite ne te cilen ai ra, po keshtu dhe une jam i rene.   Te pranosh kete fakt, do te thote te pranosh dhe te njohesh te verteten se kush eshte Njeriu.
  Kur Perendia e kerkoi Adamin ne kopshtin e Edenit, Adami me te digjuar zerin e Tij u fsheh.  Ky veprim i Adamit, vinte si rezultat i renies se tij nga e Verteta. Ai perhere te pare ndjeu FRIKE nga Krijuesi i tij, i cili i ne cdo cast i qendronte prane me plot dashuri.   Krijuesi kerkoi prej Adamit, qe ti deshmonte nese kishte ngrene frutin e ndaluar.  Duhet thene se, Perendia nuk priste  qe ta mesonet kete te vertete prej Adamit, sepse  bibla thote se, "Syte e tij jane kudo, dhe AZGJE nuk eshte e fshehur para Tij.  Por  dikush mund te pyese: perse Perendia e pyti Adamin, kur Ai e dinte kete fakt? 
 Perendia na jep gjithmone nje shans, ne menyre qe ne te refejme mekatin apo problemin qe kemi. Jezusi ju tha apsotujve se, Ati e di perse ju kini nevoje, perpara se ju te kerkoni. Ai e di mendimin tuaj, perpara se ju ta mendoni, dhe Ai e di se per cfar do te flisni, perpara se ju te flisni. Pra ky eshte Perendia ne te cilin ne besojme.  Perendia i dha nje shans Adamit, edhe pse e dinte pergjigjen e tij, ne menyre qe Adami te BINDEJ si ishte FAJTOR per vepren qe kreu. Por Adami ne vend qe te thoshte te verteten, ai peseri u justifikua, duke i thene Zotit se, Gruaja  (Eva) qe ti me dhe, eshte shkaktare per ngrenien e Frutit. Ky tipar apo karater i Adamit, eshte pjese thelbesore e NJERIUT te rene ne mekat. Cdo njeri,  mund ta verifikoje fare lehte kete fakt ne vete jeten e tij. Ne cdo cast ne  perpiqemi qe ti justifikojme veprimet tona te gabuara, duke e hedhur fajin mbi dike tjeter, dhe e gjitha kjo behet ne menyre qe ne te dalim te "drejte" dhe pa faj. Pikerisht  Perendia duke njohur kete dobesi ne karater te njeriut,  dergoi Birin e tij Zotin Krisht, mbi te cilin do te hidhej CDO MEKAT i NJERIUT.  Si mund ti merte Jezusi   mekatet tona, nese ne nuk do ti hidhnim ato mbi te?? Pra bibla thote se Ai eshte JUSTIFIKIMI YNE para Perendise, qe do te thote se, cdo mekat tonin duhet ta hedhim mbi Birin e tij Zotin Krisht, si e vetmja mundesi per te dale te DREJTE para Tij.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ka raste kur ne me ndergjegjen tone, perballe jne fakti te kryer, te pranojme faijn tone, por kursesi nuk pranojme se jemi nje qenie krejt fajtore. Bile ka dhe te krishtere, te cieve kur ju deshmohet se Njeriu eshte i keq, ata nuk e pranojne. Ketu ne kete pike me duhet te sqaroj dicka.  Kur them se Njeriu eshte i keq, nuk kam parasyesh ate cka Perendia krijoi. Prediikuesi na thote se, Perendia e beri Njeriun te drejte, por njerzit kerkojne shume marifete. Pra deshmia ime nuk ka te beje  me ate cka Perendia krijoi ne Eden,dmth Njeriun e pare, por me ate qe u "PERZU" nga Edeni, me Njeriun e rene perjetesisht ne mekat edhe vdekje. Keto dy fakte nuk duhet as ti ngatrojme, dhe as ti keqinterpretojme.  Aktualisht ne jemi NJERIU i rene ne mekat dhe vdekje, dhe natyrisht qe per kete edhe do te flasim.  Ky eshte Njeriu i keq, Njeriu i ndare perjetesisht nga Perendia. Nese ju nuk do ta arini te shihni dhe ta prekni kete Njeri, cdo dit ne vete   jeten tuaj, do ta kini krejt te pamundur per tu bashkaur me Zotin. 

 Cila eshte mardhenia e Njeriut me Perendine? 
 Bibla si i vetmi shkrim i frymezuar nga Perendia, na jep nje zbulese te qarte rreth pozites ne te cilen ne jetojme, dhe mardhenien qe ne kemi me Perendine. 
 Po  rikthehem edhe njehere ne Eden.  Sapo njeriu  theu urdherin e Perendise, ai perosnalisht u nda perjetesisht nga Krijuesi.  Bibla na thote se, Zoti e DEBOI ate nga kopshti i Edenit. Debimi nga kopshti i Edenit, eshte momenti i DDIVORCIT te perjetshem, midis tij dhe Perendise. Me kete dua te them se, njeriu nga ana e tij,  nuk kishte me ASNJE mundesi qe te jetonte dhe te ishte ne prani te Perendise.  Por kjo nuk do te thote se, edhe Perendia nga ana e vet, nuk do te mund te kishte me kontakt me Njeriun, per faktin se Njeriu ra nen denim.  Perendia eshte i pakufijshem dhe i pandalshem ne ate qe mendon dhe vepron.  Bibla na deshmon nje fakt shume te rendesishem kur thote se, ASKUSH nuk mund te shohe fytren e Zotit. Perse? Sepse Njeriu tashme eshte i keq, qe do te thote: MEKATAR. MEKATI nuk mund te rije ne prani te Zotit, kjo , aq sa mund te rije benzina ne prani te zjarit. Pra kjo eshte pozita e Njeriut me Perendine. 

 Por cfar ndodhi me Njeriun, pas ndarjes perjetesisht midis tij dhe  Perendise?
Natyrisht qe tashme, GJITHSHKA eshte ne dore te Perendise, pasi  Ai dhe vetem Ai do te kujdesej per Njeriu, kjo pasi Njeriu tashme ishte vecse nje i VDEKUR nen denim te mekatit. Duhet thene se Perendia paranjihte gjithshka rreth asaj qe do te ndodhte me Njeriun, dhe keshtu Ai na jep nje REFIM te qarte dhe te plote, rreth planit te Tij, per  SHPETIMIN e Njeriut nga kjo gjendje vdekatare. Bibla na deshmon se, mejnehere sapo Njeriu ra ne Vdekje te perjetshme, Perendia  dha dhe  planin per sheptimin e Njeriut nga vdekja e perjetshme,  dhe hyrjen e tij ne jeten e perjethsme. 

 Por si e pret njeriu kete rrefim te Perendise? 
  Eshte e shume e veshtire per mendjen tone, qe te kuptojme arsyen se, perse disa njerez e pranojne dhe e besojne Perendine , dhe disa te tjere jo?  Se, perse disa njerez besojne perendi te reme, dhe disa te tjere jane kundershtare te Perendise se Vertet? 
 Ka plot mistere, te cilat  te them te drejten asnjehere nuk ju hyj per ti zhvilluar me tej. Gjithmone sjell nderment fjalet e Palit, i cili thote se, e  falenderoj Zotin qe me Perzgjodhi qysh perpara se te ngrihej bota, duke me ndare vec nga barku i nenes, per nje shpetim kaq te madh. Pra Pali na tegon se, nuk eshte asnje merite e jona,  permes se ciles ne te mund te meritojme prej Perendise kete shpetim kaq te madh. 
 Ka plot te krishtere te cilet nuk pajtohen me nje fakt te tille. Ata perpiqen te vendosin deri diku edhe meriten e Njeriut, duke vene disi ne "dyshim" se cdo merite i perket vetem Perendise. Pali e konfrimon kete tek efesianet, kur thote se, ju jeni te shpetuar me ane te HIRIT dhe nuk vjen nga ju, por eshte DHURATE e Perendise.

----------


## marcus1

> Ka plot te krishtere te cilet nuk pajtohen me nje fakt te tille. Ata perpiqen te vendosin deri diku edhe meriten e Njeriut, duke vene disi ne "dyshim" se cdo merite i perket vetem Perendise. Pali e konfrimon kete tek efesianet, kur thote se, ju jeni te shpetuar me ane te HIRIT dhe nuk vjen nga ju, por eshte DHURATE e Perendise.


Të mendosh sa do pak se ke një meritë, do të thotë të jesh i verbër, do të thotë të jesh krenar. Krenaria vjen pikërisht kur njeriu mendon se ai e meriton diçka. Ne në fakt meritojmë GJITHÇKA në KRISHTIN! Jashtë Krishtit meritojmë vetëm vdekjen!

----------


## deshmuesi

> Të mendosh sa do pak se ke një meritë, do të thotë të jesh i verbër, do të thotë të jesh krenar. Krenaria vjen pikërisht kur njeriu mendon se ai e meriton diçka. Ne në fakt meritojmë GJITHÇKA në KRISHTIN! Jashtë Krishtit meritojmë vetëm vdekjen!


   Me plot goje them, vecse nje, Amin Marcus1.

----------


## deshmuesi

A mundet Njeriu te shohe thelbin e qenies se vet?
 Qysh ne fillim e kam thene se, vetem Krijuesi mund te na zbuloje Njeriun.  E gjitha kjo ndodh per faktin se,  natyra jone mekatare, e kufizon shpirtin dhe arsyen njerzore, dhe keshtu ne jemi plotesisht te paafte per te pare  Njeriun "brenda"  thelbit te tij.  Kur Jezusi ju deshmoi judejnve se, Njeriu ne brendesi te tij eshte vecse i keq, Farisenjte u hodhen kretj kunder.  Bile ka dhe plot te krishtere, te cilet nuk pajtohen me kete fakt.  Nese ndalemi tek Mat:15:1-20, verejme se si Jezusi ju zbulon judenjve thelbin e Njeriut, duke ju thene:

 " Por GJERAT qe dalin nga goja, dalin nga ZEMRA, dhe ato e NDOTIN Njeriun. Sepse nga ZEMRa dalin:mendimet e mbrapshta, vrasjet, shkelejet e kruores, kurveria, vjedhejet, dehsmite e reme, blasfemite. Keto jane ato gjera qe e ndotin njeriun.."

 Deshmia e Krishtit, eshte pikerisht ai veshtrim dhe zbulim, te cilen Njeriu nuk mund ta beje kurre  ndaj vetes se tij. Deshmia  e Jezusit, eshte ZBULESA qe Perendia na jep, duke na ndihmuar qe te SHOHIM pertej Njeriut, si dhe  te Dijme apo te  NJOHIM  pertej Njeriut. 
 Si e priten farisenjte dhe dishepujt e Jezusit kete kete deshmi te Krishtit?  
  Farisenjte jane njeri grupim, te cilet fjalet e Jezusit i priten me indijnate dhe  skandalizim. Ata  ju kundervune Krishtit  duke mos e pranuar kete perfundim te Jezuist dhene per Njeriun. Ata, duke u  pare ne syte e tyre, vetja ju dukej madheshtore, pasi ishin pjese e perzgjedhur e religjionit me te "fisshem" ne izrael. Pra pozita religjionoze dhe potenca qe ata kishin, ishte pengesa me serioze, qe i mbante  lark Zotit Krisht.  Jezusit ju desh qe tju flista akoma edhe me hapur me farisejnte, duke ju treguar se, ata ishin pjelle e satanit, dhe aspak pjese e Perendise.  Pra Perendia deshmon qarte dhe hapur, por kush ka veshe digjon dhe pranon.
 Krejt ndryshe ishte grupi tjeter, ai i dishepujve te Jezusit. Pjetri kerkoi prej Jezusit,  qe Ai tju  shpejgonte kete shembull, pasi per ta ishte nje mesim mjaft i vlefshem. Jezusi ju deshmon dishepujve te tij se, bastioni i se keqes tek Njeriu eshte vete ZEMRA e tij. Arsyetimi njerzor  na con ne perfundimin se, MENDJA eshte gjithshka tek Njeriu. Shikoni pra se sa te kufizuar dhe te paafte jemi, per te pare dhe zbuluar thelbin e vete qenies sone.  

 Do te me gjeni, tha JEzusi, nese me kerkoni me gjith ZEMER.

----------


## deshmuesi

Apostulli Pal, tek letra e romakeve na jep zbulese te qarte rreth njeriut dhe dobesise me te cilen ai eshte i veshur. Na ka ndodhur shpesh here ne veten tone, qe, edhe pse  i kemi pare  problemet me gjakftohtesi si dhe jemi perpjekur per ti zgjidhur ato sa me drejt, perseri kemi konstatuar se pamundesia per realizimin e tyre eshte shume e madhe. Pali thote se, une nuk e KUPTOJ ate qe bej, sepse nuk bej ate qe dua, por ate qe urrej. 
 Fjalet e Palit duhen kuptuar drejt, ne konteksin per te cilin ai na flet. Pali nuk eshte duke folur rreth disa problemeve te parendesishme te jetes, te cilat ne mjaft raste ne mund te arijme qe ti zgjidhim ashtu sic duam. Pali flet per poziten e rene te njeriut ne perballje me Perendine. Cdo njeriu ne jete i qellon qe te digjoje rreth Krishtit, per kete  Jezusi tha se, ungjilli i shpetimit do ti shperndahet cdo krijese ne bote. Pra nuk ka njeri ne bote, i cili te  mos  kete digjuar rreth Jezusit dhe vepres se tij ne kryq.  Cdo njeri sot ne bote perballet me porosite e Krishtit, i cili tha: duaje te afermin tend prosi vetveten; duaje Perendine me gjith shpirt, mendje e zemer; bej per tjeterin ate qe deshrion te beje tjeteri per ty; mos e bej gjene e huaj tenden; mos lakmo; mos bej imoralitet e tjera si keto.  Cdo arsye dhe llogjike e shendoshe, i vlereson keto fjale te Krishtit, bile nese nje shoqeri do te ishte ndertuar ne keto parime te thene nga Jezusi, mendoj se nuk do te kishte nevoje as per burgje,  as per gjykata e as per police apo ushtri. Pra arsyeja dhe logjika njerzore i pranon si te arsyeshme keto porosi, dhe jo vetem i pranon, por deshrion qe dhe ti vendose ne shoqeri permes ligjesh te ndryshme. Por cfar ndodh ne te vertete? E gjithe veshtiresia tek njeriu qendron ne faktin se, ai eshte i rene ne mekat, pra i veshur me kete dobesi e cila kursesi nuk e lejon njeriun qe te bashkohet me Perendine. Pali thote se, une gjej kenaqesi ne ligjin e Perendise, simbas njeriut te brendeshem, por shoh nje ligj tjeter ( mekati) qe vepron ne gjymtyret e mia, i cili eshte kunder ligjit te Perendise.
 Kuptojeni drejt Palin. Ai na nxjer ne perfundimin se, DOBESIA jone mekatare, na mban JASHTE Perendise. Po keshtu Pali na tregon dhe nje dicka tjeter, qe mendoj se eshte po kaq e rendesishme. Ai na pohon se edhe pse mund te kemi deshira te mira , te cilat ne mjaft raste e pranojne mesimin e Krishtit, dobesia jone, dmth mekati,  nuk lejon qe te veme tek Perendia. Te vesh tek Perendia do te thote te HYSH ne JETE te perjetshme, ne mbreteri te Atit tone qiellor. 

Ateher cka mbete para njeriut?
 Eksperienca e jetes na tregon se, problemet ne jeten tone   fillojne te marin nje zgjidhje te drejte, vetem atehere kur  ne i shohim dhe vlersojme drejt, kur ne i njohim dhe pranojme gabemet qe ato sjellin ne jeten tone, si dhe kur ne ndjekim rrugen e drejte per ti zgjidhur ato.  
 Por cili eshte problemi fondamental qe ne si njerez duhet ta zgjidhim ne kete jete? 
 Cdo kush mund te vendose nje liste te tere, qe simbas tij jane me te rendesishmet. Por problemi me i madh per njeriun, eshte,  jeta dhe vdekja e tij, si dhe cfar do te ndodhe me te pas ikjes nga kjo bote.
 Ka plot njerez qe nuk i kushtojne vemendjen kryesore ketij problemi, por kjo nuk do te thote se per ta ky problem nuk qendron.   Mendoj se, zgjuarsia me e madhe  eshte,  te mendosh per gjerat e perejtshme dhe jo per ato te perkoheshmet. Bibla thote, mos mendoni per kete bote dhe per ato qe jane ne te.  Perse? Sepse ashtu si ti je i perkoheshem ne kete bote,  po keshtu dhe kjo bote  ne vetvete eshte e perkoheshme.
 Lejo Perendine te te zbuloje drejt: kush je, nga vjen dhe ku po shkon. Vetem pas ketij konstatimi ti do te  mund te gjykosh dhe te shohesh drejt se cili eshte qellimi i jetes.

----------


## deshmuesi

Shpesh here tentojme te bejme nje vetgjykim apo nje veshtrim sa me te qarte rreth asaj cka ndodh brenda nesh. Por duhet thene se, edhe pse ne mjaft raste ne mund te pranojme se kemi gabuar, apo jemi  ne gabim, perseri ne nuk mund ta shpallim vetveten apo personin tone, si nje person i KEQ. Pra kjo eshte thjesht EGOJA e cila nuk e le njeriun te thyje krenarine e tij. Pra ky fakt na tregon se DOBESIA me te cilen NJERIU eshte i VESHUR, e ben te pamundur aftesine e tij per te NJOHUR vetveten.
 Kam vene re se, sa here qe une ju them njerzve, se, NJERIU eshte i KEQ, ata reagojne duke mos e pranuar kete si nje fakt te vertete. Pra une pyes: 

 Cfar e ben njeriun, qe te mos e pranoje kete realtiet  ne vete qenien e tij, edhe pse ai jeton konkretisht ne nje realitet te tille gjate cdo dite te jetes se tij?

 Ajo qe them me plot goje eshte se, eshte pikerisht verberia dhe paftesia e tij per te njohur thelbesisht vetveten. Me kujtohet njehere nje ndodhi, ne nje familje, ku une shkoja gjithmone me gruan time, dhe ju flisnja per ungjillin e Krishtit( rreth viteve 92). Une vija ne kete familje sepse Zoti me kishte perdorur per ti shpallur ungjillin kesaj  familje. Duhet thene se gruaja ne kete famijle, kishte nje te kaluar  teper te dhimbshme, pasi ajo kishte qene  pak imorale , gje qe kishte sjelle  dhe divorcin me burrin e saj, por qe me pas ( po ne kohen e diktatures)ata ishin ribashkuar per hir te femijeve dhe opinjonit komunist. Edhe pse ata u ribashkuan, jeta ne kete familje ishte teper veshtire dhe e "zeze". Burri e rrihte gruan sa here qe ai dyshonte, bile e kufizonte ate, deri si ne regullat e burgut. Natyrisht qe une smund ta gjykoj ate, pasi ai mendonte se keshtu familja e tij do te regullohej me mire.  Ai mendonte se ky lloj "burgimi" do ta regullonte mardhenien midis tij dhe gruas, si dhe do ta shpetonte familjen e tij.  
 Por le te hyjme ne teme, ne kohen e demokracise. Ajo qe une pashe   ne ndryshimin midis tyre, ishte shume thelbesore. Une i shpalla ungijillin si Gruas po keshtu  edhe burrit, dhe arrita te konstatoj  se, cdo te thote AFTESI qe mbeshtetet tek NJERIU, dhe AFTESI qe MBESHTETET  tek  Perendise . Kur une i shpalla  Gruas ungjillin e Krishtit, pashe se syte e saj u mbushen me lot. Vertet jam ndodhur ne nje pozite shume te veshtire, pasi e kaluara e saj dhe opinjoni qe e rethonte kete grua,  tregonin tek ajo nje brenge dhe torture me te cilen ajo perballej cdo dite.  Jeta e saj ishte vertet ne nje menxyre.  Mbase ajo, per shkak te frikes nga druri qe i jepte buri i saj, mundet te kishte hequr dore nga "vesi" i saj i dikurshem, por problemi nuk qendronte ketu.  Ajo se pari kishte nevoje per nje CLIRIM  shpriteror, nga brenga dhe mekati. Pasi une e pyeta se, a e pranote se ishte nje mekatare dhe e keqe para Perendise,  ajo pohoi me lote ne sy dhe tha se, vertet ajo  ishte nje mekatare, dhe se kishte nevoje apsolute per Krishtin dhe shpetimin e Tij.  Me vone fillova te shoh se si dora e Jezusit punonte plotesisht ne jeten dhe familjen e saj. Por krejt ndryshe ndodhte me burrin e saj. Ai mbetej ne te njejten pozite. Ai nuk kishte besim tek gruaja e tij, edhe pse shihte nje ndryshim te prekshm tek gruaja e vet. Nje dite rastisa qe u ktheve tek ata, se bashku me gruan time, dhe te them te drejten se ata gjithmone na prisnin me qejf. Gjithmone kisha tentuar qe ta ftonja edhe burrin per  ta  pranuar Krishtin, por veshet e tij ishin kretj te mbyllura, keshtu ate dite tentova perseri, dhe me kujtohet se i bera te njejten  pyetje qe i bera edhe guras se tij:

 Si e sheh veten tende, a je mekatar dhe i keq para Perendise ? 

Ja si ishte pergjigja e tij:

 Une jam i drejte dhe pa mekat, sepse as nuk kam vrare dhe as nuk i kam bere keq askujt. Bile po te kishte nje lloj "telvizori" ku te mund te shihte brenda meje, do ta kuptoje se sa i drejte jam. 

 Ajo qe mund te them per kete bure eshte fakti se, ai gjithmone e rrihte guran e tij,   mbase dikush e quan kete nje menyre te drejte per shkak te "vesit" qe gruaja kishte dikur. Po keshtu ai merej edhe me tregeti qe te them te drejten nuk ishte fort e ndershme dhe ligjore. Por gjithsesi problemi nuk qendron ketu. Ajo ku une fokusohem, eshte pikerisht ndryshimi thelbesor qe ishte  midis burrit dhe gruas. Buri nuk arrin te shohe brenda vetes mekatin dhe te keqen qe banon brenda tij. Dhe kjo sejll tek ai nje verberi per te pare drejt se sa i keq dhe mekatar eshte ai para Perendise.  Ndersa krejt ndryshe eshte  guraja e tij. Ajo pranon hapur te qenit e saj mekatare, dhe nevojen per tu cliruar nga kjo e keqe kaq e madhe. Pra sic e shohim nga ky shembull, arijme ne konkluzionin se, askush pervecse Jezusit, nuk mund ta beje njeriun qe te shohe brenda vetes se tij, si dhe te pranoje te qenit e tij  i keq dhe mekatar. Pikeisht ky pranim ben te mundur Clirimin e ejnriut  nga mekati, i cili vjen vetem permers beses ne Krishtin Jezus.

----------


## deshmuesi

Natyra mekatare e njeriut.
  Te shumte jane njerzit,te cilet nuk mund te konceptojne se cdo te thote,  Mekat. Edhe pse kjo fjale perdoret nga te gjithe, perseri panjohuria qe ata kane ndaj mekatit, e ben dhe me te rrezikshem jeten e  tyre. Me ka rastisur shume here qe tju drejtoj  njerzve pyetjen: c"eshte mekati?  Ajo qe verej ne pergjigjet e tyre eshte se, qe te gjithe fokusohen ne veprimet e keqia te cialt i quajne mekate, por  askush nuk mund te tregoje, se  cfar eshte  Mekati ne kuptimin "substancial". Edhe fete e tjera, pervec besimit kristian, nuk jane ne gjendje te tregojne se ceshte mekati ne thelb te tij.  Kjo me bind katerciperisht se, mosnjohja e mekatit prej  njeriut, vjen per shkak te paftesise qe ai ka ndaj njohurise se vetvetes dhe Perendise. Mbase nje mysliman nuk do te ishte dakort me kete perfundim, por edhe ata si te gjitha reilgjionet  e tjera te reme fetare, jane nen paftesine njerzore per te njohur vetveten dhe Perendine. Psh, ne doktrinen islame, kur ti i pyet se c"eshte mekati? Ata menjhehere te thone se, mekat do te thote vepra te liga, si i vrasje, vjedhje imoralitet e tjera.  Por une nuk po pyes: cfar quhen mekate. Une po pyes: CESHTE mekati ne thelb te tij?  Pra  pergjigja qe japin mysliamnet rreth MEKATIT,  eshte e njejte me pergjigjet qe japin dhe jomysliament apo njerez te ndryshem ne bote, cka tregon se eshte nje mbeshtetje tek aftesia e njeriut, dhe jo tek zbulesa e Perendise. Qe cdo e keqe quhet mekat, apo qe me fjalen mekat njehesohet cdo veprim i keq, kete mendoj se e dine te gjithe njerzit. 
  Pyetja qe une ngre rreth mekatit eshte: Cfar eshte MEKATI ne "substce" te vet?
  Kete pergjigje na e jep vetem fjala e shenjte e Perendise, ne biblen e shenjte. Apsotulli Gjon na tregon ne letrene tij se, mekat do te thote,  cdo shkelje qe njeriu i ben  Ligjit te Perendise. Dhe duke e pare ate ne aspektin "substancial", dmth ne thelb te vet, bibla thote se, ai banon ne MISH te njeriut. Pikerisht kete te vertet , te cilen njeriu nuk mund ta zbuloje kursesi me aftesite  e tij, na e zbulon fjala e Perendise ne biblen e shenjte. 
 Perendia  permes fjales se tij progfetike ne bibel, na tregon se, prania  "substanicale" e mekatit  ne MISH te njeriut, ben qe te koorodohet jeta e njeriut, me pasoje vdekjen e perjetshme. Pra bibla na deshmon se, Njeriu pasi vdiq shpriterisht qysh ne Eden, ai VDES me pas, brenda  nje   cikli te caktuar kohor, edhe ne aspektin FIZIK, si rrezultat i Mekatit , i cili banon ne mish te njeriut.   Mbase shume njerez nuk pajtohen me kete deshmi te bibles, por kjo me konstaton edhe njehere paaftesine qe njeriu ka per te hulumtuar vetveten.
 Njerzit mendojne se vdekja vjen si rezultat i mplakjes, apo i semundjeve te ndryshme. Por pyejta e drejtperdrejte eshte: kush e shkakton mplakjen dhe semundjet tek njeriu? 
 Mplakja ne thelb eshte thjesht nje koorodim i jetes se njeriut, dhe shkenca ka arritur te shpjegoje si fenomen mplakjen tek organizmi i njeriut, por asesi nuk ka zbuluar se kush eshte kjo "substance", e cila e shkaton fenomenin mplakje dhe me pas vdekje.  Sepse vdekja mer edhe te pasemure, edhe te rinj, bile edhe te sapo lindur, apo te vdekur qe ne bark te nenes. Pra vdekja nuk vjen  thjesht vetem si rezultat i semundjes apo mplakjes. Semundjet dhe mplakja e shpejtone ate, por kursesi nuk jane ato arsya per te cilen vdes njeriu. Jezusi tek ungjilli pas Gjonit,  ju tha farisejnve se, nese ata nuk i besonin atij, do te vdisnin ne mekatet e tyre. Po keshtu Pali tek romaket na deshmon se, Paga e mekatit eshte Vdekja.  Pra thelbi i vdekjes eshte pikerisht MEKATI. Perse? Sepse Mekati eshte SHKELJE e LIGJIT te Perendise, dhe natyrisht qe cdo shkelje ka nje PAGE.

----------


## deshmuesi

Besimi tek njeriu.
 Vete jeta na deshmon se, besimi eshe nje pjese vendimtare e jetes sone. Eshte krejt e pamundur qe njeriu te jetoje pa besim.  Besimi na ndihmon te ecim perpara drejt se pajnohures, si dhe na mban te gatshem per te realizuar qellimet e jete sone. Mendoj se cdo kush eshte ne gjendje te konstatoje se sa i rendesishem dhe i vlefshem eshte besimi ne jeten e tij. Por une dua te ndalem tek nje veshtrim me i plote dhe me thelbesor i Besimit dhe rolin jetik qe ai luan ne jeten e njeriut. 
 Duhet thene se besimi tek  njeriu, i cili mbeshtetet ne potencialin njerzor, faktikisht ka te beje me gjerat dhe prokupimet e njeriut  ne kete bote. Pra eshte nje besim qe buron nga njeriu, i cili nuk i kalon mendimet dhe njohurite e njeriut.  Pyetja qe ngre eshte: a mundet ky besim  njerzor, te mund ta ndihmoje njeriun, drejt besimit tek Perendia? 
 Mbase per dike kjo pyetje mund te duket pak si e pakuptueshme, por une mendoj se eshte nje pyetje qe kerkon nje vemendje shume te madhe nga cilido. Sot ka shume lloj besimesh ne bote, te cilat pretendojne se besojne tek Perendia. Pyetja eshte: a besojne dhe a njohin konkretisht keto llojshmeri  besimesh,  Perendine e Vertete, Perendine e Abrahamit Isakut dhe Jakobit, Perendine e Izraelit? 
 Shumica e tyre thone se ka vetem nje Perendi, por une pyes: A e njeh ti pikerisht  kete Perendi te Vertete? 

Myslimanet thone se ka vetem nje Perendi, por po keshtu thone dhe te krishteret.  Por kur vjen puna, mysliamnet jane blasfemuesit me te medhenj te doktrines dhe bibles ne te cilen besojne te krishteret. Pra kjo tregon se Perendia ku besojne te krishteret, nuk ka azgje te perbashket me ate ku besojne myslimanet.  Atehere natyrshem lind pyetja: Kush beson dhe njeh Perendine e vertete? 
 Gjithshka fillon nga BESIMI. Por une pyes: cili BESIM, ai i qe vjen prej njeriut, apo  BESIMI qe  vjen prej Perendise? 
 Llogjika me te cilen ne e konceptojme Perendine, deshmon qartazi   burimin e besimit tone, i cili  eshte prej njeriut dhe jo prej Perendise. 
 Po mar ne ballafaqim besimin islam me ate te krishtere, per te bere te dukshem se cdo te thote, BESIM tek Perendia.
 NE doktrinen  islame, LLogjika e njeriut eshte baze qe drejton besimin e myslimanit ndaj perendise. Pra me pak fjale, myslimanet thone se, nese llogjika jote nuk e pranon kete apo ate gje, (flas gjithjne ne lidhje me Perendine), atehere nuk ka pse ta besosh. Pra simbas tyre, cdo gje qe ka te beje me besimin ndaj Perendise, duhet te qendroje plotesisht ne nje llogjiken e shendoshe te njeriut.  Por a eshte keshtu? 
 Nese mendja  jone do te ishte plotesisht ne gjendje qe te  llogjikonte dhe te kuptonte mendimet dhe veprat e Zotit,  atehere mendoj se te gjithe njerzit do ta njihnin dhe do ta besonin ate.  Sepse askush nuk mund te hedhe poshte ate qe llogjika e tij e pranon.  Atehere pyes: perse sot pjesa me e madhe e njerzve ne bote,  nuk e beson dhe pranon Perendine, a thua nuk kane llogjike?? Po keshtu pyes: Perse njerzit  e kundershtojne  teorine e krijimit, dhe pranojne teorine e evolucionit, edhe pse pranojne te kene nisjene tyre prej majmunit (fyerje me te madhe nuk ka)?
 Keto fakte dhe plot te tjera si keto , me bindin se, eshte pikerisht llogjika njerzore, ajo e cila e mban lark njriun nga njohja me Perendine. Nje besim,  i cili qendron dhe drejtohet nga llogjika e njeriut, KURRE nuk mund  ta coje ate ne njohjen dhe besimin tek Perendia. Perse? Kjo sepse dituria e Perendise eshte kunder diturise  dhe llogjikes se njeriut.  Nuk mundet dy te kunderta te te cojne ne te njejtin perfundim. Por dikush pyet: atehere, cili eshte ai BESIM, i cili te con ne njohjen dhe bashkimin me Zotin? 
 Natyrisht qe vetem BESIMI, i cili  VJEN vetem nga Zoti, i jep mundesi njeriut qe ta pranoje Perendine, si te vetmin Zot e Perendi.  Mbase nje mysliman, i cili kerkon te dije me shume rreth ketij fakti, nuk bindet per kete qe une them, por une ju ftoj te ndiqni temen, dhe une do tju sjell fakte per te vertetuar se, llogjika e njeriut eshte kunder Perendise, dhe cdo besim qe mbeshtet ne  te, kurre nuk mund te te coje tek Perendia i Vertete JHV.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ne vazhdim te temes, do te ndalem tek perceptimi qe njeriu ka ndaj Perendise. Shumica e njerzve e pranojne se ka nje Perendi, por askush nuk mund  te tregoje se si dhe ku eshte ky Perendi. Fakti qe bota ka me qindra lloj besimesh te ndryshme, na bind se, mendja dhe aftesia njerzore eshte krejt e pafte te kerkoje dhe te gjeje Perendine.   Jezusi tha se, do te me gjeni nese me kerkoni me zemer. Pra eshte krejt nje rruge e kundert me ate qe fete e ndryshme ne bote predikojne, ku natyrisht besimtaret myslimane duke pretenduar se besojne ne nje zot, e vendosin gjithska mbi llogjiken e njeriut, dhe jo ne deshmine e Perendise. Por duhet thene se eshte pikerisht BESIMI i Perendise, i cili  qe na ndihmon te kuptojme dhe te pranojme rrefimin dhe deshmine e Tij.  Edhe njehere e them se, i mar si shembull mysliament, per ta bere te dukshme paftesine njerzore, e cila niset prej llogjikes dhe aftesise se njeriut, drejt njohjes me Perendine. Vetem keshtu mund te behet i dukshem se  sa i pafte eshte njeriu ne njohjen dhe pajtimin me Perendine.
 Le te shohim disa fakte, te cilat mendoj se do te na japin ne menyre me te qarte se, kush eshte Njeriu.

 Si e pret njeriu, i cili mbeshtetet ne llogjiken e tij, fjalen e Perendise?
 Bibla na deshmon se, mendimet e njeriut jane ne armiqesi me mendimin dhe fjalen e Perendise.  Pyetja shtrohet se, perse jane ne armiqesi? 
 Arsyeja kryesore eshte pikerisht MEKATI,  i cili e mban lark njeriun nga Prezenca me Perendine. Ne doktrinen islame,  refenjat e bibles quhen pralla te sajuara nga njerzit. Perse? Sepse llogjika e njeriut nuk mund te pranoje kursesi fjalen  dhe mendimin e Perendise. Po sjell disa fakte nga diskutimet qe bejen disa myslimane ne lidhje me biblen, mbi menyren se si ata e shohin, e konceptojne dhe e kundershtojne biblen e Perendise.  
  Dikush thote: si ka mundesi qe Perendia te  krijoi bimesine para djellit. 
 Kjo pyetje, e cila mbeshtetet katerciperisht ne llogjiken dhe te verteten shkencore, vjen per faktin se, bima qe te rritet e te zhvillohet do natyrisht token, driten  dhe ujin. Por duhet thene se  ky eshte  kendveshtrim  i pare nga pozita njerzore dhe jo nga pozita e Krijuesit.  Perendia permes refimit biblik, ne nje menyre krejt te thjeshte  dhe te qarte na tregon se, si Ai e krijoi boten dhe gjithshka qe banon ne te. Kush eshte projektues e di se, perpara se te ndertosh dicka, duhet baza materjale.     Psh qe te ndertosh nje shtepi, duhen tullat, llaci, si dhe te gjitha materjalet e tjera qe perbejne nje shtepi. Nuk mund te kete projekt apo ndertim, nese mungon baza materjale. Ky eshte koncepti baze, i cili  na ndihmon  qe te shohim  se si  projektuesi  realizon projektin e tij. Pra ju ftoj qe te shohim problemin pikerisht nga pozita qe sheh projektuesi, Zoti Perendi. 

  Le te shohim se si  vertetohet  shkencerisht  baza  e  krijimit.
 Shume njerez mendojne  se shkenca e hedh poshte fene, apo anasjelltas, por nuk eshte keshtu. Duhet te dime se, gjithshka varet nga pozita apo rruga me te cilen ti e sheh dhe e trajton problemin. Nese  hulumtimin tend e nis duke u mbeshtetur ne kendveshtrimin njerzor, natyrisht qe do te shohesh dhe kuptosh brenda aftesise apo caqeve te kufizuara njerzore. Myslimani, i cili nuk e pranon  deshmine biblike te krijimit, duke e quajtur te pamundur, se si    Perendia me pare krijoi bimesine dhe me pas djellin, deshmon qarte se ai e vendos hulumtimin e tij totalisht ne aftesite e njeriut, dhe jo ne rrefimin  e Perendise. Por  si mund ta vertetojme edhe ne menyre shkencore, se deshmia biblike mbi krijimin eshte e vertete?   
 Kjo eshte fare e thjeshte, mjafton qe te shohim prej pozites me te cilen na e deshmon Perendia ne biblen e tij te shejnte, dhe jo ne arsyetimin njerzor, ne te cilen mbeshtet myslimani.
 Shkenca na deshmon se, ATOMI eshte BAZA NDERTUESE e cdo GJEJE FIZIKE ne UNIVERS. Perbersit e ATOMIT jane: HAPESIRA, LENDA dhe ENERGJIA. Pra pa keto lemente BAZE te "ndertimit", nuk mudn te kete kurre univers. Ne refimin e tij te krijimit ne  biblen e shenjte,  Perendia na tregon se ne fillim Ai krijoi Qiellin, (hapesiren) dhe token (lenden), dhe me pas DRITEN (energjine). Kjo eshte BAZA stuktrurore e gjithe universit.  Qysh ne fillim tek Zanafilla kapitulli nje vargu nje, Pendia na deshmon se Ai se pari krijoi Qiellin dhe token, qe jane HAPESIRA dhe LENDA. Po tek ky kapitull ne vargun tre, Perendia krijoi Driten, qe eshte ENERGIA, elementi i trete i atomit. Pra  ne kete menyre Perendia na njeh me strukturen  BAZE, me te cilen Ai do te ndertoje gjithe universin. Ku qendron problemi me myslimanin dhe dotrkinen e tyre?
  Myslimani mendon se  Dielli eshte DRITA, dhe nuk e kupton se DRITA eshte ENERJGI, dhe jo nje trup qiellor sic eshte djelli.
 Vazhdon.

----------


## Lilo-Ila

> . Shumica e njerzve e pranojne se ka nje Perendi, por askush nuk mund  te tregoje se si dhe ku eshte ky Perendi. Fakti qe bota ka me qindra lloj besimesh te ndryshme, na bind se, mendja dhe aftesia njerzore eshte krejt e pafte te kerkoje dhe te gjeje Perendine. .



Mendoj se cdo njeri,te marrim shembull e le nje takim me nje te panjohur,ai person para takimit me te do te krijoj nje lloje parafytyrimi se si do te duket i panjohuri,por nuk ndodh keshtu me rastin e krijimit te nje imazhi te tille per Zotin,dhe kjo mendoj se eshte per arsye se Zoti eshte UNIKE dhe I PERKRYER,dhe mendja njerezore eshte e paafte te parafytyroj se si do duket.



Ndersa njeriu eshte qenie pak me e persosur se kafshet tjera,per shkake  te arsyes(por te cilen edhe  shume njerez fatkeqesisht nuk e kane) :buzeqeshje:

----------


## deshmuesi

" Te qenit i PERGATITUR".

 Gjithsecili prej nesh, e ka provuar se cdo te thote, te jesh i papregatitur ndaj nje problemi apo nje situate te caktuar.   Te kuptosh se sa e rendesishme eshte , te qenit i pregatitur perballe situatave apo problemeve te ndryshme te jetes,  kete te vertete e mesojme vetem kur jemi perballe situates, duke qene te detyruar qe te pranojme humbjen. Por duhet ditur se, cdo humbje ka nje kosto, vlera e se ciles duhet te paguhet prej nesh. 
 Kam vene re ne jete shume njerez, te cielt mburen per moskokcarje apo mos vleresim te situatave qe kalojne ne jete. Nuk eshte zgjuarsi te mbyllesh syte e veshet, perballle nje situate te caktuar. Ka plot njerez, te cilet perpiqen ta anashkalojne situaten, duke menduar se keshtu e lehtesojne baren apo pergjegjesine e tyre.  E gjith kjo mosvemendje apo moskokcarje, duhet te dime se nje dite, do te na jape nje kosto, te cilen do te duhet ta pagujme me nje cmim shume te madh.  Jezusi ne fund te cdo predikimei, nuk haronte pa ju thene njerzve: "Kush ka veshe le  te digjoje".
   Cfar kuptim fondamental, kane keto fjale te Jezusit per  ne te gjithe?
 Tri jane pikat thelbesore,  ne te cilen Jezusi na fton te qendrojme.
 1- Vemendja dhe fokusimi ndaj mesimt te Jezusit.
 2- Pranimi me besim i fjales se Tij.
 3- Veprimi me ane te Beses, i mesimit dhe porosise se Tij. 

 Jezusi erdhi per te na ZBULUAR Perendine dhe mbreterine e Tij.  Por gjithashtu ne mesimin e Tij, Ai na zbulon dhe, "kush eshte NJERIU".  Nuk do te sillte ndonje dobi mesimi i Jezusit ne jeten tone, nese mesimin dhe fjalen e Tij e kemi thjesht sa per njohuri.  Kam pare shume te krishtere te mbeshtjelle me "petkun" e fetarit religjionoz, por qe ne thelb jane pa Krisht. Kam pare se si zihen dhe hakerohen me  te tjeret,  per regullat e religjionit, dhe aspak nuk turbullohen per zbatimin e fjales se Krishtit.  Perse? Sepse nuk kane Krisht, por kane thjesht vetem njohuri per Krishtin.  JO. Jezusi erdhi te na zbuloje Perendine dhe mbreterine e Tij, por jo thjesht per njohuri, apo ndasi fetare.  Ai  na FTON qe te  HYJME konkretisht ne kete Mbreteri.  Ai na fton qe te vijme konkretisht ne paqe me Perendine, dhe keshtu te mund te jemi bij te Tij. Nese krishterimi yt eshte thjesht nje permbledhje rreguallash dhe mesime religjionesh, ki kujdes se je i papergatutur per situaten ne te cilen ndodhet njeriu mekatar, dhe ne fund ajo ka nje kosto te cilen do te duhet ta paguash me vdekje te perjetshme ne FERR. 
  Kur Jezusin e pyeti nje farise se, kush eshte i afermi im, Jezusi i tregoi  shembelltyren e samaritanit te mire. Dhe pasi fariseu digjoi me vemendje i tha: po Jezus, i afermi eshte ai qe e ndihmoi te plagosurin. Por Jezusi nuk ndaloi ketu, Ai  i tha: shko dhe ti e bej si ky samaritan. 
 Kjo eshte pikerisht, ajo cka  Jezusi kerkon nga ne.  Jezusi i tregoi fariseut se, nuk vlen njohuria, nese nuk e VERPON  fjalen dhe mesimin e Jezusit. Pikerisht kur ne e  VEPROJME fjalen e Jezusit, kjo tregon se jemi te pergatitur per cdo situate ne jeten tone.  Pikeirsht Jezusi nga ne kerkon: te  VEPRUARIT e Fjales se Perendise, sepse vetem keshtu BESA ka FRUT, qe con ne jete te perjetshme, duke qene i PREGATITUR per diten e fundit, kur Jezusi te vije e te mare kishen e Tij. Amin.

----------


## USA NR1

> *Nuk e di se cfar pergjigje do te jepnit, nese dikush do tju drejtonte peyetjen: Kush eshte Njeriu?*
>  Njeriu eshte nje qenie qe e ka  krejt te veshtire, per te mos thene te pamundur, qe te njohe thelbin e qenies se tij. Mbase dikujt, konkluzioni ne te cilin une dal, mund ti duket  jo i drejte,  por kjo eshte mese e vertete. Njeriu ka arritur qe te eksploroje ne shume fusha te panjohura dikur per te. Po asnjehere nuk ka arritur qe te shohe dhe te eksploroje thelle ne qenie te tij, per te ditur se , "kush eshte Njeriu".
>  Shume njerez arijne te pranojne se gabojne, prandaj eshte dhe thenia: Cdo njeri gabon.  Duhet thene se,  kete konkluzion  ata  e nxjerin  si rezultat i veprimeve te gabuar qe ata kryejne per gjate jetes se tyre, por gjithmone pa e ditur arsyen apo "fillesen", se, kush i con dhe i ysht per  te kryer  gabimin. Ne mjaft raste ne gabojme, edhe pse e dime qe ky veprim apo ai mendim eshte i gabuar. Por pyetja eshte: *perse jemi kaq te dobet, sa qe gabojme edhe kur e dime se kjo apo ajo gje eshte  gabuar?* 
>  Ne radhe te pare, kjo na con ne perfundimin   se, gabimi qe ne kryejeme, e ka nje "BURIM", prej te cilit ai vjen tek ne. 
>  Dhe  ne radhe te dyte, *kjo deshmon se  ne jemi te "DOBET "* per te ndalur kete mendim apo veprim te gabuar.  Pra duke u nisur thjesht vetem nga keto dy arsyetime, dal ne perfundimin se, *NJERIU eshte nen nje pushtet, te cilit ai i bindet si nje skllav i neneshtruar. Atehere normalisht lind pyetja: Kush eshte NJERIU, dhe cfar fshihet ne thelb te tij?*



 ska pergjigje as kurre per te pasur kush eshte Njeriu nese thelle mendon, sipas mendimit tim....
pershendetje deshmuesi

----------


## deshmuesi

> ska pergjigje as kurre per te pasur kush eshte Njeriu nese thelle mendon, sipas mendimit tim....
> pershendetje deshmuesi


Te them te drejten USA NR1, asgje nuk kuptoj ne ate qe ke shkrojtur.  mund te shprehesh me qarte, sepse me duket si pa mendim dhe llogjike ajo qe ke shkrojtur. Edhe pse e kam lexuar disa here, prape e kam te pamundur te mar sensin e shkrimit tend, gjithmone ne lidhje me temen flas......

----------


## Elonaa

Njeriu krijesa me e nderlikuar e planetit.Por perbersit me te rendesishem te tij jane vetit e tij ,te cilat e dallojne keto krijesa nga njeri tjetri.Sic jane intelekti ,vullneti,karakteri,morali kultura.talentet ,aftesite.Te njohim vehten ???Pothuajse e njohim,vetem ne raste shume te rralla edhe mund te  dalim kundra asaj qe ne mendojme se jemi.Shkaku!!.perballja me realitetin dhe situatat e vecanta  qe na krijon jeta....psh shume vehte kan vrare edhe pse s'jan kriminela.e tjera raste ......

----------

